# veteran noob



## dusty-boy (Jul 8, 2011)

hi everyone, just been med discharged for the forces after 8yrs, really glad i found this site, really want to start getting in proper good shape. Any good beginner tips?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

yea man .

first thing to do before u lift any weights is , get ur diet in check .

Nothing worse that starting lifting , in 3 months time thinkin why am i not making progress and its often cos they have sh!t diets .

the first 2-4 months is the time you will see very noticable beginner gains .

Ps. as you will know, it takes a long time to get big , doesnt just happen over night


----------



## dusty-boy (Jul 8, 2011)

Cheers for the reply,

Yeah I've got my eating sorted after 8 years of forces scran haha, the other thing is I am a member of my local council run gym it's alright nothing special like. But I'm wanting to get to a proper gym there is a YMCA down the road form me or would I be jumping in the deep end to soon,


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

ATTENTION! Sorry couldnt resist. Welcome mate as above states diet is key. So maybe post up your stats and diet and goals to see where we might be able to help good luck.


----------



## dusty-boy (Jul 8, 2011)

Ne worries, right as for stats, 6'2" 15st, 34" waist 42" chest don't know arms or quads or any other measurement for that matter. Diet was sh!?e when is was in, alright now though, plenty fruit and veg, brkfst bran cereal, lunch pasta and tuna, and dinner normally boiled potatoes greens and either fish or chicken.

Should I be doing squats and d/lifts now, i really want to start serious training. Like I said I know the YMCA has the better range of free weights


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome to the forum and good luck


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

welcome


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

dusty-boy said:


> Ne worries, right as for stats, 6'2" 15st, 34" waist 42" chest don't know arms or quads or any other measurement for that matter. Diet was sh!?e when is was in, alright now though, plenty fruit and veg, brkfst bran cereal, lunch pasta and tuna, and dinner normally boiled potatoes greens and either fish or chicken
> 
> Should I be doing squats and d/lifts now, i really want to start serious training. Like I said I know the YMCA has the better range of free weights


diet ok but lacking a couple of meals. Eat at least 5 to 6 meals per day. You can have a whey shake after training and maybe for breakfast. Have you done any training before?


----------



## dusty-boy (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah but I haven't trained in a while now, bout six months been off due to medical, once I start a routine properly I will be aiming for about 5/6 meals, what supplements would you recommend for starting out


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

id recomend just standard protein shake 2-4 times daily.. one in the moning, then preworkout (hour or so before)

and one streight after workout mate.

If your looking to bulk up go for a shake with lots of carbs for preworkout


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome mate, all sound advice on here, lots of knowledgeable guys. You're in the right place.

I'd just add, identify your goals first i.e. Bulking or cutting ,work your diet to suit that goal, then get a quality training plan together and plenty of rest.

Best of luck


----------



## crayzee (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi and welcome


----------



## dusty-boy (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd just like to say thanks to every one for welcoming me to the forum and thanx for the advice so far. 8yrs in the forces and every time I ask for any sort of advice off the PT staff I got either laughed at or some bull****,


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bonjourno......


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

welcome to the fun house mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

welcome mate. as said before. read through all the stickies in the various sections on here and maybe make notes, so you can work out a plan. definitely start with the diet section. A book I'd recommend (as would many other people) is "starting strength" by Mark Rippetoe.


----------

